# Tegu ate a rock



## Tkeller (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok so we were outside enjoying some sun when I noticed my Tegu chewing on something i tried to get it away from him, but he swallowed it before I could. It looked like either a small rock or a piece of mulch. What should I do? will he pass it or do I need a vet?


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Oct 9, 2009)

he could pass it or he could have problems. how big is he ,and how big was the rock? I started keeping mine outdoors this summer and noticed rocks (some the size of grapes in her stool) I think i removed all the rocks but not before she ate several dozen. she passed them all but she's 30-33" long. never could figure out why she ate them, the vet said she was probably curious. there was no turkey juice or anythink spilled on the rocks. in fact most were buried under mulch, she dug them up while foraging and ate them.


----------



## Tkeller (Oct 10, 2009)

He is about 16 inches and the rock was about the size of medium sized cricket, he seems fine and ate today?


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Oct 11, 2009)

he will probably be fine. you can find it later in his stool if you want to make sure it was passed.


----------

